# Nexus battery work in S III



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

I have the galaxy nexus extended 2100 mah battery. Should work, right?


----------



## Dream (Aug 22, 2011)

I really doubt it. Totally different design.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Why would you assume that the Nexus' battery would work in the S3 anyway?
Not to say that it won't, but I highly doubt that.

Besides, the S3 COMES with a 2100 mAh battery.
Unless you planned on using it as a backup.


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

Would use as backup


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

yoyoche said:


> Would use as backup


well i guess we'll find out


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

The 1850 stock gnex battery works perfect in the s2.
I wonder if the 2100mah gnex extended fits the s3
______________
Tapatapataptalk


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I wasn't aware the 1850 fit in the s2.
This increases the likelihoods that the 2100 gnex WILL work on the s3.

Aren't the 2100 and 1850 batteries the same size though?
No added bulk?


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

The 2100 is a little fatter, which is why it came with a new back cover.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

i actually have a GNex extended 2100mah battery with backcover and TPU case from a buddy who had it for a couple weeks and traded for a Razr.....if I can get the 2100mah extended battery from the GNex to work with the SGSIII that would be great


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

I was just about to post a topic about this lol. I left att .. had the htc one x went back to Verizon. They gave me a good deal to come back. And i pre ordered the s3 .. i have 3 nexus battery's .. i hope they work

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stang6790 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I have been trying to figure this out also. Assuming the batteries are the same dimensions and that the international SGS3 has the same battery as the Verizon version, there appear to be a couple issues. The first thing I have found is that the contacts on the Nexus are on the top right and the SGS3 are on the bottom right, so that means the battery would have to be flipped over which would put the NFC antenna towards the inside of the phone. I am not sure how this would affect NFC. The second thing is that it appears the end of the battery is a little different and would require a modification in order to fit in the phone.
Here are a couple links to compare with the end of your existing Nexus battery, the first link is a review where you can see the battery in the phone and the second is a link to a aftermarket battery on ebay. If you look at the sides of the end you can see the difference between these and your Nexus battery.
http://www.geekyandroid.com/2012/05/galaxy-s-iii-i9300-released-in-28.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2100mAh-Li-ion-Battery-for-Samsung-Galaxy-S3-III-i9300-Free-Postage-/251092124645?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item3a7641c3e5#ht_1881wt_1270

I will be trying to modify my extra Nexus battery to see if it will work once I receive my phone.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

we have part numbers for both batteries now, you would think it would be easy to find the length-width-height dimensions in the specs for each battery, that's the place to start


----------



## mpegripper (Dec 23, 2011)

the two batteries are different dimensions. i checked this weekend when i swapped my gnex for a galaxy s 3

this is the verizon gnex vs the att s3


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

mpegripper said:


> the two batteries are different dimensions. i checked this weekend when i swapped my gnex for a galaxy s 3
> 
> this is the verizon gnex vs the att s3


Very interested in your battery life results w/the LTE VZW GS3...especially as compared to Nexus (which I have now). Appreciate it if you can post your usage (screen on time, hours off battery) and battery level results.


----------



## mpegripper (Dec 23, 2011)

i'm on an att gs3, i switched away from verizon


----------



## chefberardi (Jul 7, 2011)

Gnex bat Is smaller than s3,and contacts are on opposite sides. Probably could do it, but would be a mess.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

chefberardi said:


> Gnex bat Is smaller than s3,and contacts are on opposite sides. Probably could do it, but would be a mess.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Not sure about the Gnex but the VZW rep told me that the cases and accessories are interchangeable with the GS2. Whether that is true remains to be seen!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> Not sure about the Gnex but the VZW rep told me that the cases and accessories are interchangeable with the GS2. Whether that is true remains to be seen!!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I can say one thing for sure, the HDMI Dongles from the GS2 won't be compatible.
I'd imagine most other things will be though, but as you said it remains to be seen.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> I can say one thing for sure, the HDMI Dongles from the GS2 won't be compatible.
> I'd imagine most other things will be though, but as you said it remains to be seen.


Yes that is true. I meant the cases and batteries. Sorry should have been more specific!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

